# skunk flea trement



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Hi Guys

What skunkie flea preperations do you guys use? ive got frontline but wanted to check, as i was first offered advantage and it has ivemectin in, and i remember reading somewhere thats not good for skunks?

she a tiny skunk and weighs 2.2 kgs


Cheers Kat


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

As far as I know, frontline is fine to use.


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

yea frontline is good and it works well so I've heard from chatting to my other skunkie mates, advantage is a flea treatment and wormer combined, I've never used either on any of my skunks, but I do use frontline on my dogs and advantage on my cats, I find by flea treating all of them they seem to prevent the skunks from getting anything themselves.


----------

